# Error al intentar usar Lxmusic (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

buenas tardes amigos saludos, no habia usado antes el gui de xmms2 "lxmusic" en gentoo lo instale y no lo he podido usar ya que me lanza errores al intentar ejecutarlo por usuario y como root abre la gui y todo pero cuando elijo los archivos a reproducir simplemente no los muestra en la lista de reproducion, abajo especifico los errores:

omar@omarelrockero1 ~ $ lxmusic

xmms2-launcher: startup of xmms2d failed!

Connection failed: xmms2d is not running.

-----------------|

xmms2-launcher -v

Log output will be stored in /home/omar/.cache/xmms2/xmms2d.log.

xmms2-launcher: startup of xmms2d failed!

-----------------|

/home/omar/.cache/xmms2/xmms2d.log:

http://pastebin.com/AfQR3GXK

-----------------|

omar@omarelrockero1 ~ $ xmms2d

 INFO: ../src/xmms/log.c:49: Initialized logging system  :Smile: 

16:04:28 ERROR: ../src/xmms/ipc.c:805: Couldn't setup IPC listening on 'unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root'.

16:04:28 FATAL: ../src/xmms/main.c:538: IPC failed to init!

-----------------|

omarelrockero1 omar # emerge -vp xmms2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/boost-1.46.1-r1  USE="eselect -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -test -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/xmms2-0.8-r1  USE="aac alsa cdda cxx ffmpeg flac mad mp3 mp4 server vorbis xml -airplay -ao -asf -avahi -curl -gvfs -ices -jack -mac -mlib-update -mms -modplug -musepack -ofa -oss -perl -phonehome -pulseaudio -python -ruby -samba -sid -sndfile -speex -test -vocoder -wavpack" 0 kB

-----------------|

omarelrockero1 omar # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                        [  started  ]

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                          [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                        [  started  ]

 gpm                                                               [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                         [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                             [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

-----------------|

aqui unos pantallazos:

http://ompldr.org/vZGthcw

http://ompldr.org/vZGthdQ

-----------------|

omarelrockero1 omar # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.2.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5800_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Apr 2012 22:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lxde mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_ES es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## i92guboj

Un consejo, intenta no usar este tipo de programa como root.

Hay un error recurrente en el pastebin que has colgado:

```
14:26:28 ERROR: ../src/xmms/config.c:896: Couldn't open /home/omar/.config/xmms2/xmms2.conf for writing. 
```

Te aconsejo que compruebes el propietario y los permisos de esta ruta (tramo por tramo), como usuario normal. No sé si será el caso, pero entre tanta prueba podrías haber creado un fichero como root ahí que no puede ser modificado por tu usuario normal. El problema podría ser de permisos, o simplemente que el propietario y/o grupo de alguno de los directorios de la ruta o del fichero en sí estén mal ajustados.

Aparte de eso, 

```

--- Starting new xmms2d ---

INFO: ../src/xmms/log.c:49: Initialized logging system :)

ERROR: ../src/xmms/ipc.c:805: Couldn't setup IPC listening on 'unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root'.

FATAL: ../src/xmms/main.c:538: IPC failed to init!
```

Hace años que probé xmms2, y ahora no dispongo de acceso a mi máquina Gentoo para probar, pero algunas ideas: comprueba que tu usuario tiene acceso de escritura a /tmp/ y a /dev/shm, también que dbus y udev están funcionando bien, por si acaso.

De igual forma, y dado que xmms2 tiene una arquitectura de cilente-servidor, y que tú estás iniciando instancias de xmms2d como usuario normal y como root, existe la posibilidad de que tengas una instancia de xmms2d corriendo como root y que ésta esté interfiriendo con la que intentas lanzar como usuario normal. Así que, antes de iniciar xmms2 como usuario normal, comprueba que no hay ninguna otra instancia de xmms2d funcionando en tu sistema. Por si acaso.

----------

## omarelrockero1

cambie de propietario de forma recursiva todo el direcctorio ~/.config/xmms2 completo, comprobe que tubiese escritura el usurio en /temp y en /dev/shm, dbus y udev estan ejecutandoce sin problema, comprobe que ninguna instansia de xmms2 estuviese ejecutandoce bajo root u otro usuario, procedia a ejecutarla desde usuario normal:

$ lxmusic

xmms2-launcher: startup of xmms2d failed!

Connection failed: xmms2d is not running.

$ xmms2-launcher -v

Log output will be stored in /home/omar/.cache/xmms2/xmms2d.log.

xmms2-launcher: startup of xmms2d failed!

$ xmms2d

 INFO: ../src/xmms/log.c:49: Initialized logging system  :Smile: 

06:59:05 ERROR: ../src/xmms/ipc.c:805: Couldn't setup IPC listening on 'unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root'.

06:59:05 FATAL: ../src/xmms/main.c:538: IPC failed to init!

ya el problema de los permisos esta solucionado efectivamente habia revisado como root el directorio ./config/xmms2 y de suguro habia guardado, en /home/omar/.cache/xmms2/xmms2d.log solo aparece:

--- Starting new xmms2d ---

 INFO: ../src/xmms/log.c:49: Initialized logging system  :Smile: 

06:58:52 ERROR: ../src/xmms/ipc.c:805: Couldn't setup IPC listening on 'unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root'.

06:58:52 FATAL: ../src/xmms/main.c:538: IPC failed to init!

segui investigando y revisando las variables de entorno me percate que la variable XMMS_PATH no tenia valor alguno, por lo que prosedi a asignarle el valor del socket a la cual hacia referencia unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root y listo!

$ export XMMS_PATH="unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root"

$ echo "export XMMS_PATH=unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root" >> ~/.bashrc

$ echo "export XMMS_PATH=unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-root" >> ~/.bash_profile

por los momentos es una solucion para mi.

una captura utilizando el lxmusic: http://ompldr.org/vZGt6bQ

muchas gracias i92guboj

----------

